# Hair rig, tie and bait, U Tube videos



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Many carp anglers like to use a hair rig to catch carp..versatile rig that'll hold any kind of bait..and allows for the hook to be completely exposed. Great and very effective rig to learn, I also use it for catfishing sometimes. Here's a couple videos to show how to tie and to bait it up.

How to tie:






How to bait it:






See ya on the bank.


----------

